# TPScope Lenses 2011 Staff



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

ttt, Keep the resumes coming...


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

C'mon guys and gals.... get your resumes in, the deadline is october 1st.... TTT


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

Rob, Email sent last night, did you get it?


----------



## BTECHBISH (Dec 2, 2007)

I will give you mine this week, we need to do some maint. on the Legend, the furry friends are sneakin' up really fast!


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

TTT.... get your resumes in... TTT


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

Ttt


pabowman said:


> ttt.... Get your resumes in... Ttt


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Do you guys have a website?


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

Sorry, no website yet, however I think one is in the works. These are great lenses, I have shot my best scores ever with these lenses... Indoors and out....


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

ttt... keep them coming... TTT


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

TTT. get them in...


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## BTECHBISH (Dec 2, 2007)

bump for great lenses!!!


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

bump...


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

Bump


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

Bump.... Time is almost up...


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

have selections been made yet??


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

Not yet, I will be accepting resumes for about another week and a half... after that Chris and I well sort thru them and make the decisions


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Pm sent thanks


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

Email sent!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Email sent!!


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

bump... decisions will be made by the end of the month


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

Bump... Get them in quick, not much time left


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

Bump for ya!


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey I missed this...do we have to send a new resume or apply again if we were on the staff in 2010?


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

I just seen this myself. Hope not to late.


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

If you were on staff in 2010, please email me an updated resume (please include the fact that you were on staff in 2010). If you weren't on staff, Please email me a resume with your archery credentials, we are still sorting thru. There are lots to go thru. Email resumes to [email protected]


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Sent ya a PM Robert. Merry Christmas!


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

email sent if its not too late. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

heard some great things about these lenses! Sounds like you won't be disappointed!


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

Do I need to send another resume for 2011 ? I will tell ya guys these lenses are super clear. I got a 4x and 6x and they are so much clearer than my feather visions I was using on my CR Apex scope. They are the best bang for the buck out there for scope lenses.... good luck


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

djkillaz said:


> Do I need to send another resume for 2011 ? I will tell ya guys these lenses are super clear. I got a 4x and 6x and they are so much clearer than my feather visions I was using on my CR Apex scope. They are the best bang for the buck out there for scope lenses.... good luck


If you were on staff for 2010, please forward me an updated resume....


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

has decisions been made sent in updated resume from 2010 hope to be apart of the team again


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

Decisions have been made... Thank you to all that applied, As soon as I get the contract documents from Chris, those of you who made it will be recieveing those.


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

best of luck to everyone who applied. I know either way I'll be ordering some lenses to use this year


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Best of luck to all.


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

Anybody gotten word yet? I hope I am on again...great lenses!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

arch3r8oy said:


> Anybody gotten word yet? I hope I am on again...great lenses!


Haven't heard anything yet. Hoping to as I've heard very good things about these lenses.


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

bushmasterar15 said:


> Haven't heard anything yet. Hoping to as I've heard very good things about these lenses.


I have too! I'll be getting some and telling others about them either way


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything yet? Crossing my fingers hoping for a contract.


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

not trying to be a pain, but still no word. should I assume I didn't make it?


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

Ok, Thank you to all that applied, and we appreciate your interest. Contracts have been sent to all of those who made it. We look forward to working with you this year. Good luck and shoot 'em straight.


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

Glad to be On Board. I have to download and fill out the paperwork. I'll get it sent back to ya sometime this weekend


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Thank you Rob and Chris! Looking forward to a great year!


----------

